# Question for those feeding RAW/BARF



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

So I have been doing quite a bit of research on feeding RAW and hope to switch over some time in the (hopefully near) future. I visited some of the links in the "links" secion of the board, and I've been trying to read some of the discussions in this section. One of the sites (njboxers 50 faqs for beginners) recomended some books by Ian Billinghurst, Kymythy Schutze and Pitcairn. I was wondering if a)anyone has read any of these books and if you would recomened them or what you think about them and b)if there are any other books you recomend. I've got some gift cards to borders and want to get some reading material :grin: 
thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> So I have been doing quite a bit of research on feeding RAW and hope to switch over some time in the (hopefully near) future. I visited some of the links in the "links" secion of the board, and I've been trying to read some of the discussions in this section. One of the sites (njboxers 50 faqs for beginners) recomended some books by Ian Billinghurst, Kymythy Schutze and Pitcairn. I was wondering if a)anyone has read any of these books and if you would recomened them or what you think about them and b)if there are any other books you recomend. I've got some gift cards to borders and want to get some reading material :grin:
> thanks!


And Lonsdale and McDonald.

All of them are on the Leerburg dog-feeding books page. :wink: 

To dive in at once, Schultze and McDonald are short, cheap, and very good.

Everry one of them is good, though, even if some of them are less dated than the earliest ones.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Connie! just what I was looking for :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynsey, I should have one of the Billinghurst books. I'll look for it!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

That'd be awesome Bob! I have a giftcard and I was going to order a few books, his are the most expensive so if I could borrow it than I could buy the others..let me know if you find it :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll look tomorrow!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

There is also a lot of good info on Yahoo discussion groups. There is one called rawfedgsds that is more GSD specific, and another called rawfeeding.

http://www.rawdogranch.com/ is another good resource- they have some calculators that help you figure out how much your dog needs of the various food groups.

I've been feeding raw for 3 years now and it's worked out well. It's not real difficult to do if you plan things out and get your dogs accustomed to a variety of food sources. They don't need every nutrient every day. You'll see "variety over time" as a common theme with raw feeders.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the link Dan! I really appreciate it! I'm digging deep into this and having a blast (I am such a nerd, once you get me studying something I just can't stop...I am like the eternal student...) I'll deffinately check out the website along with the books I ordered.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks again for all the help all! So I have a funny little story (at least I got a giggle out of it). My fiance is not really a dog person...he loves the dogs because they are mine and he enjoys having them around as pets but wants nothing to do with the training itself. He was understanding enough when he returned to the country not to mind that I have 4ish dogs at any given time and he's been so supportive with dog shows. He teases me all the time for my insanity with the dogs so I had no idea how he was going to respond to me telling him I was going to feed RAW. Well not only did he give me the name of a few small butchers that he knew of in the area but he then said "aren't you going to need a big freezer to store all that?" so then we went out and priced upright freezers :grin: mind you we still have to find a house...but it was the thought that counted.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice one!  Wherever you go, make sure to ask the salesmen if they've got any to sell that have scratches or whatever. What we did was go to Lowe's and we got a bit of a scratch and dent special. The freezer we got was a chest freezer with a scuff mark on it that took like $20-30 off the price. Like I care! It went in the garage, who cares what it looks like? We also got our refrigerator the same way at Lowe's. It was $150 off because the delivery guys had dropped it and scratched up the front. A bit of appliance touch up paint that they did for free (basically white out) and you don't even see it if you're not looking for it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Nice one!  Wherever you go, make sure to ask the salesmen if they've got any to sell that have scratches or whatever. What we did was go to Lowe's and we got a bit of a scratch and dent special. The freezer we got was a chest freezer with a scuff mark on it that took like $20-30 off the price. Like I care! It went in the garage, who cares what it looks like? We also got our refrigerator the same way at Lowe's. It was $150 off because the delivery guys had dropped it and scratched up the front. A bit of appliance touch up paint that they did for free (basically white out) and you don't even see it if you're not looking for it.


#-o Now we're gonna have to post bail for Lynsey when she gets caught in Lowe's, working over a freezer with a switch blade and a hammer. :roll:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> #-o Now we're gonna have to post bail for Lynsey when she gets caught in Lowe's, working over a freezer with a switch blade and a hammer. :roll:


geeze Bob, you know me too well :wink: Seriously though, thanks for the advice Maren, we'll really look into that!


----------

